# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Holidays from Detailer's Domain.

We thank you for your support through 2008 and hope that 2009 will be a good one for all you and your families.

So let's ring in the holidays and new year with 20% off till Jan 2, 2009.

Please use "2009" at checkout

Note: These items are not included: Flex/PC/Makita (stand alone) CR Spotless


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you!

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all our members across The Pond :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks! :thumb:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, and Merry Christmas to all!


----------

